

404 Error Pages - matttah
http://slodive.com/inspiration/showcase/404-error/

======
infinity
The article presents "25 Mind Boggling 404 Error Pages" and states that error
pages were not given much attention in the early days of the internet. But
just giving error pages a fancy design doesn't make them useful for visitors.
A better idea is displaying a site map.

At first the 404 page of swift.fm mentioned in the article looked interesting:
"Oh no, you hit an unknown page - but don't worry, we'll try to get you back
in the game." But the picture graphic below the text is not actually
clickable, I have expected that the picture tries to pick up the visitor
approximately at the point where he might have been lost and guide him to the
next step in some logical sequence of pages. Some navigation links are below
the fold on the page and need scrolling to be visible.

